#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Soil pollution  lecture notes download

## akansha gupta

There are various resources of Soil pollution. 
 *Industrial wastes:* Sources and effects: Pulp and  paper mills, chemical industries, oil refineries, sugar factories. These  pollutants affect and alter the chemical and biological properties of  soil. As a result, hazardous chemicals can enter into human food chain  from the soil; disturb the bio chemical process and finally lead to  serious effects. *Urban wastes*: Sources and effects: Plastics,  Glasses, metallic cans, fibers, papers, rubbers, street sweepings, and  other discarded manufactured products. These are also dangerous.





  Similar Threads: Soil Moisture Classroom lecture notes pdf DRILLING  Sampling Iin Soil in environmental engineering  lecture notes Water pollution free lecture notes Marine pollution free notes download Soil pollution case study/seminar report/pdf download

----------

